# Baby Hilton is finally here!



## Georgia7

And he's a boy! Alfie Hilton born yesterday via emergency c section weighing in at 7 pounds 14. And I'm completely in love! 
Awful birth story so il keep it short and as sweet as I can. 
Went into labour Monday morning with bad cramps, mostly in my back as baby was back to back. Lost my mucus plug and for some reason just knew I was in labour even though everyone else was telling me otherwise... Early hours of Tuesday morning my waters broke in bed at 1am. They came pouring out and wouldn't stop, I was shaking with shock! 
Went to labour and delivery and spent hours there. I was in unbelievable pain but wasnt even a centremeter dialated so they sent me home which I was not happy about.
I got home and a few more hours passed. I was on all fours crying my eyes out because the contractions were so bad. There was only a minute between them so off I popped back to labour and delivery. They refused to give me anything for the pain because I had only progressed to 1cm. Honestly don't think I've hated people more in my life than then haha! 
Off I went home, back to labour and delivery an hour later where I told them that something must be wrong because I physically couldn't handle it anymore. They told me they still couldn't do anything but admit me to the ward and keep an eye on me but once again said I was better off going home. I refused to go home and asked to be put on the ward. 
3 hours later I went to 5 cm and was established in labour, I immediately asked for an epidural because I couldn't take the pain. I was NOT happy with the response of 'this is still going to hurt you know, even with the epidural, it's time you stopped thinking about yourself and thought about baby' as you can imagine when I was in that much pain I did not take it lightly. 

Anyways I'm babbling, got the epidural. Took a few more hours to get fully dialated. When I started pushing it didn't take me long to realise something was wrong. After an hour and a half of pushing I was no further forward. I know my own body and kept telling then something is wrong I physically can't do it. They just thought I was panicking and giving up. It was really frustrating me that they wouldn't listen. 
I was eventually rushed to theatre for an emergency c section. Babies heart rate was dropping drastically.
I was given a spinal and off they went, because baby was so low in the birth canal it was a risky procedure, it took quite a while and because of the position he was in they tore my bladder getting him out. 
Things took longer than expected because of all the damage to my insides but then I finally got to see my baby and have my oh tell me we had a little boy. I love him so much. And if that was the way he had to come into my world then I'm fine with that. Here's a little picture of him

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u431/gf90/null_zpsba28f246.jpg

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u431/gf90/null_zps280c22bb.jpg

Oh and the surgeon performing the c section has came to see my so many times to apologise for all the damage done. I'm just so grateful she got him out safely. I have to have a catheter for a while and healing will take longer than normal but I'm still so happy. She also apologised about not listening when I told her something was wrong and that she didn't realise the baby was physically stuck and it would have been impossible to push him out. 
What an ordeal! 
Xxx


----------



## wannabenewmum

Omg he's stunning congrats , sorry it was an ordeal though xxx


----------



## sunflower07

Oh my word what an ordeal for you, but your little boy absolutely gorgeous. Well done you! X


----------



## Perfect_pink

Congratulations on baby Alfie he is beautiful. 

Random question but where are you from x


----------



## Pl.eva2013

Congrats! He is gorgeous!


----------



## NinaAutumn

Well done you!! What a story but my goodness what a cutie pie!! And sooo much hair!

Congrats :flower:


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

You poor thing =(

I'm so sorry they wouldn't to listen to you. I'm glad he did come safe tho. He's beautiful xx


----------



## want2bemommy

So incredibly gorgeous!


----------



## ciz

omg so beautiful big congratulations xx


----------



## Glitter.713

So much hair..hes beautiful congrats


----------



## chelsnap

He's adorable!! Congrats! :D


----------



## Sini

Congrats! Gorgeous baby :)

Sorry it was all so traumatic for you x


----------



## CharCharxxx

Wow what a beautiful little boy, congratulations to you and enjoy every moment hun x x


----------



## oedipamass

He is so adorable! Gaaaahh!


----------



## nullaby

He is adoorrable, I lbe the first pic! So sorry to hear about all the damage but congratulations :)


----------



## bubbles82

Sorry you had a bad experience but glad it's done now, baby is gorgeous! This story scares me as I don't trust medical staff at all already after they messed up with me last year when I broke my ankle and kept getting told it was just a sprain and to walk it off and take paracetamol. They should listen more when people are telling them something is really wrong!


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow! Poor you! That must've been horrible! But he's gorgeous! And he has so much hair :cloud9:
Congrats!!


(and nice to see someone else that was in labour for days... When I had my son my contractions started on thursday morning and I didn't give birth until sunday evening! So I know what it's like!!)


----------



## +tivethoughts

Pure gorgeousness! Loooove his hair! I'm sorry it was so traumatic getting him here, but congratulations hun, he really is beautiful! Xx


----------



## Lucy529

OMG how horrible of them but glad your both ok :) 

Congrats he's handsome love the full head of hair :)


----------



## shatacia

What a cutie pie!!!!!


----------



## shatacia

What a cutie pie!!!!!

So sorry for the double post


----------



## lunarsea

Congratulations, he's so adorable!
Sounds like you had a rough time, but sounds like it was all worth it in the end.
Hope you heal up well.


----------



## mammywannabee

His beautiful congratulations xx


----------



## bornfree78

Congrats to your family and you, Georgia7 on the arrival of Baby Hilton! He is very cute! Hope you recover soon. God bless you all with good health n happiness always.


----------



## Jcliff

whoah lookie that hair! congrats


----------



## MelliPaige

Oh my goodness he's handsome..and all that hair! Adorable :)


----------



## mommy4

Ooooh the hair!!! Gorgeous baby!! Big congrats :)


----------



## Kandidancer

Awwww he's sooooo cute, I love all his hair. Congratulations, sorry you ave such a terrible birth, bloody hospitals xx:hugs. Congrats again


----------



## embeth

Congratulations!!he is so gorgeous!! X


----------



## eew1471

Wow... glad you both are ok! He is precious!


----------



## wang

what a little hearbreaker, lovely head of hair as well! <3

i hope you recover soon!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Sorry to hear you had such a bad experience, he's absolutely gorgeous though! Congratulations xx


----------



## angelandbump

What a lovely head of hair!! 
Congratulations x


----------



## Mintey21

He is absolutely adorable and of course I love his name :) sorry you had a rough time getting him here, but he looks well worth all the trouble! X


----------



## Beautiful11

Well he was defiantly worth it! hes beautiful x


----------



## Disneygrl

Congrats! I love his hair...he's so cute!


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations on your new arrival! What a cutie and a head of hair! :hugs: 

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/congratsbaby-1.gif


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Congrats. Wishing u a speedy recovery x


----------



## fabmomindc

Sorry about your ordeal and I wish you a speedy recovery. He is adorable though. Congratulations!


----------

